# EASY way to eat weed



## mr j2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Okay so after hearing before about the firecrackers in the microwave thing I decided to try my own slightly different thing since I didn't trust a microwave to work. Here's a little guide of how to do it:

1) Get yourself some organic peanut butter. Regular peanut butter has all kinds of different fats and not as much as peanut butter. The more fat the better since THC is fat soluble. You can also use nutella. It's almond chocolate stuff and tastes great but has slightly less fat so use a little more. 

2) Get something that's safe to put in the oven and dump enough peanut butter in there for a sandwhich. I wouldn't use less (with the same amount of weed) because I don't think there will be enough fat molecules to absorb the THC quick enough and also it will taste like an asshole.

3) Grind up some bud. Coffee grinders work well. You want it as fine as possible because you'll be eating it in the peanut butter. Use however much you want but I'd suggest a gram at least. 

4) Mix in the ground up herb, put tin foil over the bowl or whatever you're using and put it in the PRE-HEATED oven at 400 degrees and stick it in there for at least ten minutes. I did mine for 20 but used a lot of peanut butter. 

5) After it cools a little put it on a sandwhich with some jelly. 

6) Have fun


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 5, 2008)

I have never brought myself to do this. Since I always want the MOST out of what I have I just boil it with butter for a LONG period of time. Last time I made it I had it boiling, string every so often for 7-8 hours. I had some decent quality stuff that I was able to make a couple batches of cookies. Most people use an ounce when they cook, but thats too much for me to use. I used a couple grams. I read some guide on here how to make butter and it was amazing... I made the exact amount I wanted to with the amount of stuff I had. So yeah thats an amazingly high tangent, haha.


But yeah, PBJ sandwich with weed sounds yummy


----------



## mr j2 (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah there are definately more efficient and less nasty ways but this is just a quick one. Oh yeah and it doesn't smell AT ALL. At least for me it didn't and I did it twice. Smelled like warm peanut butter





joesalamon said:


> I have never brought myself to do this. Since I always want the MOST out of what I have I just boil it with butter for a LONG period of time. Last time I made it I had it boiling, string every so often for 7-8 hours. I had some decent quality stuff that I was able to make a couple batches of cookies. Most people use an ounce when they cook, but thats too much for me to use. I used a couple grams. I read some guide on here how to make butter and it was amazing... I made the exact amount I wanted to with the amount of stuff I had. So yeah thats an amazingly high tangent, haha.
> 
> 
> But yeah, PBJ sandwich with weed sounds yummy


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 5, 2008)

Welll thats a nice bonus for people who dont want the smell when cooking. I like it though, haha.


----------

